# Open or Closed Loop



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

From what I understand check valves are suppose to be in every meter according to federal law. 

I wanted to know about other areas, here in Kansas City only about 10% of the homes I see have check valves at the meter. The largest city (Kansas City, KS) that used to install then just stopped putting them in. Guess they had too many complaints. 

On one hand you don't want thermal expansion and on the other you have to think about the protection of our potable water supply.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely not here, heck most of the non potable water trucks for soaking the dusty roads or job sides hook directly up to the fire hydrants with no backflow attached. The health inspector is starting to go after existing businesses and the city inspectors require the commercial companies to install them if they have to pull a permit for any work being done.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

thats crazy. That is a big part of our test here in NY. Cross contamination


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Most water meter yokes have a check built in.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This is one of the few around here.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't have checks on the meters in my area. I've watched the county fill there water trucks off of hydrants , no backflow.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

You would think cross contamination would be a higher priority than thermal expansion no?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You would think so, it would be relatively easy for somebody to contaminate a city's water supply without the general public ever knowing about it. 

Expansion tanks are tough though, you have to check them like once a year...


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

To fill a water truck that may be 10ft high, where you will have approximately 5 PSI. Most water systems in our area have 125 psi. Not too easy to cross contaminate unless there is a sudden break in the system causing syphoning of water out of the truck back into the system. That being said, I worked cross connection while at my final job prior to retirement. We had backflow valves from 3/8" to 12" in size. There were approximately 85 and I tested most of the smaller backflows and the Utility hired an outside, Certified, Back flow Protection Company to do the biggies. We needed to take it serious because we were a Nuclear Power Plant. Those were the days...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Up here it's up to the water purveyor as to whether or not they are required. The only place around here to fill up a non potable water tank/ truck is at a municipal filling station that's equipped with an RP. It is illegal to connect to a fire hydrant up here.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In my area, the purveyor requires RP's to be installed by us on any new building, commercial or residential.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Here in Oklahoma (tulsa) the city will isssue a contractor, "for a small fee", a meter with fire hydrant connections to fill the water truck on a job site. It has no BF or check. Then when done turn in with the water usage and a nice water bill for you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Grimmeute said:


> Here in Oklahoma (tulsa) the city will isssue a contractor, "for a small fee", a meter with fire hydrant connections to fill the water truck on a job site. It has no BF or check. Then when done turn in with the water usage and a nice water bill for you.


Same process in OKC.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> From what I understand check valves are suppose to be in every meter according to federal law.
> 
> *To get backflow on the minds of everybody we as a trade must show people what can happen -- feel free to use my movie, the stats show that over 5000 people have seen it. *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpW97ytdSm4


----------

